# Which stores have a unit on display?



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

I wanna take a look 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## qwho (Jul 16, 2012)

Sams Club does. Even if you aren't a member you can check it out, just say you are planning on joining or something.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, when you get to the door tell the person that you are considering joining. You can get a one day pass for free to check it out from the membership desk. (I work there is the only reason I know).


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> Yeah, when you get to the door tell the person that you are considering joining. You can get a one day pass for free to check it out from the membership desk. (I work there is the only reason I know).


Yep one day pass and also there is a 10% up charge  if you decide to buy it. I ended up joining because the up charge was 30 bucks for 10 bucks more I could be just a member  .

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidHAM (Nov 9, 2011)

I checked it out today... interesting little tablet


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

I just told the guy at the front I wanted to look around and he said it was fine and I would need a membership to buy (Sam's). They didn't have them on display yet and when I went on Sunday they didn't have a display up, might have sold out. Same as someone said upthread I just went ahead and got the $40 membership. I guess I could be a jerk and get a refund on the membership.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

I mean besides the tablet Sam's as a whole does have a lot of good prices if you like buying in bulk. (off topic I know but still lol)


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

To try and keep on topic, at Sam's its $4 less, and also $14 less for shipping (from play store) so thats $18 right there. I found you can get $3-5 savings on some stuff maybe more on others, so it wouldn't take long to get that $40 back.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> To try and keep on topic, at Sam's its $4 less, and also $14 less for shipping (from play store) so thats $18 right there. I found you can get $3-5 savings on some stuff maybe more on others, so it wouldn't take long to get that $40 back.


Plus if the Sams has a gas station with it its always cheaper gas. But yeah most of our electronics as well as tablets are at least a few dollars cheaper if not more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

And don't forget the hot dogs combos lol or pizza hahaha

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

